# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Analizando un juego, analizando los momentos.

## t.barrie

He estado releyendo “la magia pensada” de Riobóo. Y como me suele ocurrir en las relecturas, he encontrado algunas cositas que me resultan interesantes. Si, esas cositas que han estado siempre ahí, en las primeras lecturas y yo(¡Ay de mi!) había estado incapaz de ver. ¿No os ha pasado nunca?

Una de ellas, es el análisis que hace Riboo de sus juegos. El análisis de lo que el llama “momentos”. Buscando por el foro he encontrado poco sobre el tema. En el hilo de “entrenar la misdirección”, Rafa Cama comentaba algo, y en un hilo antiguo de la secreta, un compañero se basaba en este análisis para encontrar el “juego perfecto.”

Para Riobóo, cualquier juego se puede analizar analizando sus momentos.
Existen distintos tipos de momentos:

-Momentos peligrosos: un emp, un dl, una descarga . Es decir... ¿cualquier técnica?
-Momentos débiles: mostrar una carta, dejarla cara arriba sobre el mazo, voltearla sobre el mazo y dejarla cara abajo sobre la mesa ("si ya se mostró ¿por qué dejarla sobre el mazo antes de dejarla sobre la mesa?", puede pensar el público); o llevarse las cartas a la espalda. ¿Y esto? ¿qué se trata de acciones incoherentes, acciones aparentemente innecesarias (al menos para la vida externa)
-Momentos aburridos: pedir que repartan todas las cartas en dos montones, separar las cartas por colores a la vista del público...
-Momentos confusos: pedir que barajen las cartas, que corten un paquete del centro, que mire la de arriba, que ponga encima diez cartas del montón que era superior...

Pues bien, me gusta esta manera de analizar los juegos. Pero una vez detectado los “momentos” ¿Qué hacemos con los...

Momentos peligrosos:
Se me planteaba que sería una buena idea, eliminar los momentos peligrosos. ¿Pero que? Si se trata de la técnica(o no?)..., entonces no se trata de eliminar los momentos peligrosos, ¿ se trata de esconderlos? ¿Entra en juego aquí nuestra querida amiga Miss Direction? Puede que si, detectamos un momento peligroso y decidimos como maquillarlo, teniendo en cuenta la charla, los gestos la mirada... 
Pero (siempre con los peros) ¿Toda técnica es un momento peligroso? ¿ Y lo es para todos? Quiero decir, si uno tiene una técnica tan asimilada, que la realiza como si respirara, ya no se trataría de un momento peligroso ¿o si, pero menos peligroso? 

Momentos débiles.
Se trataría entonces de intentar reducir el número de momentos débiles en un juego, y en caso de no ser posible buscar justificaciones para realizarlos, porque pueden ser momentos débiles, pero también necesarios y insustituibles. ¿ Entraría aquí en juego conceptos como la naturalidad condicionada? 

Momentos aburridos.
La presentación, puede que tenga aquí más importancia si cabe. Aquí no pasa nada, ni mágico, ni asombroso,ni nada de nada. Los espectadores se pueden aburrir,(de repartir cartas sobre la mesa por ejemplo), hay que evitar estos momento pero tampoco es posible eliminarlos del todo (o si?).
Por ejemplo, en una asamblea de ases, la primera fase, la expositiva,en la que se deja claro que sobre la mesa hay cuatro ases cubiertos por tres cartas indiferentes cada uno. Este es un momento aburrido. Pero no se puede eliminar, es de una vital importancia que la situación inicial quede clara para que después contraste con la situación final. 
¿Será entonces la presentación, la charla en este caso, la que aquí pase a primer plano? Se me ocurre por ejemplo el juego de coincidencia total de tamariz. Un juegazo, con muchos momentos aburridos. Lo presenta Tamariz y "tachán", lo hace otro, y puede que bostecemos.

Momentos confusos:
Supongo que la clave está en encontrar la claridad. "todo muy clarito". Y no liar al espectador a la hora de darle indicaciones. Aunque claro, algunas indicaciones pueden ser para nosotros muy claras, y en cambio el espectador se lie de mala manera...



Bueno, paro de momento.
Disculparme por mis pobres dudas, y planteamientos confusos. El caso es que veo que a este tema se le puede sacar provecho, y no se como enfocarlo. A ver que opinan ustedes de todo esto.



PD1: Lo he puesto en teoría de la magia. Si algún mod ve oportuno que el hilo esté en la secreta que lo mueva. Iba a ponerlo allí, no se que va a dar de si, no se si arrancará o no...
Pd2: Siento haberme centrado en cartomagia, mis limitaciones en otras ramas hacen que, inevitablement enfoque los temas hacia las cartas. De todos modos creo que es un tema aplicable a cualquier rama.

----------


## pableton

... por suerte luego están los momentos mágicos, los que te dejan pataflús.

Para mí los más delicados son los momentos débiles, me parecen muy injustificables, se ca,uflan con naturalidad, pero por qué volver al mazo, por qué no hacerlo todo el rato con la mano abierta o por qué meter los objetos elegidos en una extraña bolsa para volverlos a sacar...

Pero es que limar todos esos momentos, darles credibilidad, ritmo, diversión, coherencia... Todo eso es la magia. Trabajo de años, y no sólo de una persona, sino de generaciones. Tu post me parece muy interesante, "mu" bien escrito, pero tan amplio y ambicioso que da vértigo.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Enhorabuena por el hilo t.barrie, no voy a hacer caso a Ming con que opinen los que saben, así que voy a aportar sin saber.

Momentos Divertidos. 
Para salir de las cartas, voy a poner un ejemplo de magia infantil, la aparición de un globo moldeado de una bolsa de papel.
Es un juego al cual se le pueden dar muchos momentos divertidos, cosa que en infantil siempre es bien recibido. Tiene la virtud de ser un juego divertido, en el cual hay ausencia de momentos débiles, aburridos y confusos, así como el peligroso es una sorpresa bestial cuando aparece la figura del globo por arte de magia de una bolsa de papel vacía.

Cada juego tiene sus momentos.

LOU LESS.

----------


## eidanyoson

Por mucho que pulas un juego, es inevitable (prácticamente) eliminar todos los momentos débiles. Aquí es donde entra en juego la missdirection. Precisamente para eso si que nos sirve bien.

 El problema que me da por pensar que igual que hay que reducir los momentos débiles y/o confusos etc, ¿habría igualmente que reducir la missdirection, hasta el punto de que si no existiesen esos momentos -juego perfecto- no existiría missdirection?

 Es que suena fatal.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Jerry Andrus decía que de misdirección nada. Todo tenía que ser perfecto para ser un buen juego.

Los momentos peligrosos lo son siempre. Claro que una técnica controlada incluye algo que no es misdirección, es cobertura a la que no se hace referencia. Son términos parecidos pero no lo mismo.  Un dl siempre es un movimiento peligroso (al menos potencialmente) pero puede estar tan controlado que la cobertura y modos de defensa surjan de forma automática sin mayor problema.

Para los momentos débiles veo dos armas fundamentales, la naturalidad condicionada y las acciones en tránsito (dejar una carta cara abajo porque fuiste a colocar el estuche tiene sentido, nadie se plantea si debiera ser en un sentido u otro)

Para los momentos aburridos me remito a una de mis fuentes favoritas. Trabajos completos de Alex Elmsley. El productor automático pule los requisitos de un juego de una forma estructurada y clara y lidia con casi todos estos problemas. Una maravilla

----------


## Magnano

No estoy de acuerdo, hay muchas técnicas con angulos malos, y solo se pueden cubrir con misdirection

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Si lo dices por lo de Andrus, todo tiene sentido en su contexto.

Jerry Andrus es un experto en ilusiones ópticas (mil ángulos malos)utilizadas en magia, pero tambien es verdad que la mayor parte de su magia está constituida por técnicas propias que se cubren plenamente. No recuerdo si en su libro habla del concepto que tiene de la misdirección, pero fijo que en sus videos lo comenta en una conversación Richard Kaufman.

Él tenía una magia adaptada a sus convenciones y no creía que la misdirection entraría en caso alguno en sus planes. Habla de una magia que ocurra bajo los ojos del espectador, atento a las manos en todo momento.

----------


## Magnano

Entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir, pero si tiene un espectador en un angulo malo, tiene que cubrirlo de alguna manera, ¿no?

----------


## Ming

> Entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir, pero si tiene un espectador en un angulo malo, tiene que cubrirlo de alguna manera, ¿no?


... o mover al espectador... al mago... o al angulo malo...

----------


## Magnano

Claro, ahora ponte ahi que me va mal que me veas en esa posición, esperate que me muevo, que sino se me ve la trampa...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

En el teatro se hace eso, se pone a todos delante y se cuidan los angulos antes para que estén cubiertos de cara al público. Además no es obligatorio hacer magia con problema de ángulos. En caso de hacerlo también puedes colocar al público o colocarte respecto de él de forma justificada. Todo es leer y entender a Andrus. Una de todas las posturas posibles respecto a la magia

----------


## Magnano

Claro que no es obligatorio, pero en una sesión de magia de cerca, que pasa si un espectador se te pone justo detras?, pues haces lo que puedes

----------


## t.barrie

Veo que van apareciendo cositas interesantes. Desde los momentos divertidos que apunta Lous, el concepto de cobertura que nos comenta KingonJinn, hasta la la opción de cuestionar la necesidad de la Misderección,cosa que está creando un poco de controversia.
Respecto a la Miss. ¿Es siempre necesaria? Yo diría que no, será necesaria cuando queramos maquillar, esconder algo, cuando ese algo, por si solo no sea suficiente. Habrá movimientos en los que no se necesita ala Miss. Leyendo algún juego de Pepe, éste al explicar alguna técnica, comenta que no necesita misdirection, que el movimiento por si solo se basta. 
Claro que todo esto de prescindir de la misdirection, supongo que será entendiendo ésta como desviamiento de la atención, por tanto es evidente que no siempre querremos desviar la atención. Otra cosa sería si consideramos la misdirection como un control de la atención, en este no habría que prescindir para nada de ella.

Pero volvamos a los “momentos”. 
Para maquillar los *momentos peligrosos*, hemos hablado de usar la misdirectión, y ha aparecido el concepto de la cobertura. Aquí entraría también lo de moverse el mago, el espectador ,el angulo.(que comentaba Ming) Se trata de esconder el secreto, ¿no?, si hay un ángulo malo, muchas veces hemos leído, algo como “gírate un poco a tu derecha “, ¿con que finalidad? Pues para cubrir ese ángulo malo. Al espectador, pues también lo podremos mover, ¿no? Igual es más acertado saber colocarlos al principio(si hay descargas al regazo, que no haya nadie a tu lado o detrás), pero por ejemplo, en el numero del fism de tamariz(el que anda por el youtube) está haciendo la rutina, y cuando empieza el juego de los ases que atraviesan la mesa, mueve a la espectadora “de allí lo verás mejor”.
Centrándonos en la cobertura , no todos los movimientos necesitarán la misma cobertura, ¿no? Ascanio diferenciaba movimientos secretos(emp,enfile,salto), y movimientos falsos(dl,m.f.,cuentas). Los primeros necesitarán más cobertura que los segundos, que por su naturaleza es como si llevaran la cobertura “de fábrica”.
Para los *movimientos débiles*, al concepto de naturalidad condicionada, le añadimos ahora el concepto de acciones en tránsito. Se trata de buscar justificaciones, coherencia a acciones importantes para la vida interna del juego pero que deben parecer, para la vida externa , movimientos absolutamente normales, y sin importancia. Por ejemplo, volver a dejar la carta sobre el mazo, para que la mano derecha quede libre y retirar el estuche, o limpiar un poco el tapete.

Si el hilo sigue, más adelante se podría proponer algún juego (algún clásico) y analizarlo aquí teniendo en cuenta los momentos. Podría ser una actividad interesante.

Un saludo.  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Quizá ahí radica mi problema; yo entiendo la Miss como control de atención más que como únicamente desvío de esta. Es decir, como algo más amplio.

 Por eso mismo, en una acción en tránsito para mi, se usa la Miss, porque buscas que la gente vea tu mano más rápida (por ejemplo) colocando el estuche en vez de la más lenta mientras separas una carta. Llámalo acción en tránsito si quieres, pero no es más que una de las miles de modalidades de la Miss.

 Por eso no termino de ver que lo que propone Andrus, si como concepto teórico, pero no práctico, si como magia tipo americana, pero no magia tipo española. Me refiero a la visual y la argumentada.

 Si hablo, estoy ejerciendo un control al público para que me preste atención a mi, a mis palabras, mi entonación, todo eso es Miss. Incluso el lenguaje no verbal que usamos mucho más en escenario es otro tipo de Miss.

 Creo que se considera la miss como algo muy puntual o yo me paso de amplio.

 Eso si, si que diferencio entre centrar la atención en algo concreto y sin trampa, por ejemplo, al final del juego cartomágico chasquear los dedos para centrar la atención en la carta pensada, o hacer lo mismo varias veces para aprovecharlo de cobertura. En donde si qeu centras al atención pero usándolo como Miss.

 Cuando un manipulador de monedas enseña una moneda, esta desaparece en la punta de los dedos, y gira de izquierda a derecha para enseñar la otra mano donde aparece, es un tipo de Miss. Dile que lo haga sin ella y a ver que ven los espectadores.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Claro que no es obligatorio, pero en una sesión de magia de cerca, que pasa si un espectador se te pone justo detras?, pues haces lo que puedes


Le dices que si quite de ahí. Es como si en un teatro se te sienta en el escenario. Es tan fácil como pedírselo abiertamente. Igual que muchas veces se mueve a la gente sentada a los lados para permitir usos del regazo. Hay veces que parece que queremos complicarlo todo sin sentido.

Andrus no presenta magia dramatizada (normalmente) sino milagritos, imposibilidades. Más americano que europeo. Y más cercano al mago clásico antiguo.

Para mí lo mas interesante en el estudio serían los momentos débiles (aburridos) que son los que más destacan y se repiten en la mayoría de las actuaciones que veo: cuentas tediosas, recordar números para buscar cartas que coincidan, enseñadas vacias, lapsus de tiempo absurdos perdidos en firmar cartas cuando no se debe, gente manoseando cuerdas cuando no hace falta. Rupturas de ritmo salvaje que a los magos nos dan igual. Esos son los momentos a detectar y eliminar con todas las ansias posibles. Como dice Elmsley (en el artículo citado que vuelvo a recomendar)¿pasa algo entretenido en todo momento?

----------


## Luis Vicente

> yo entiendo la Miss como control de atención más que como únicamente desvío de esta.


Ya hablé y discutimos de esto en otro hilo, pero veo absurdo asimilar miss-direction a controlar la atención. ¿Por qué no decir control de atención simplemente y empleamos una palabra en inglés que significa exactamente lo contrario? Miss en inglés tiene el sentido de fallar, equivocar. Falló el golpe, equivocó el camino... nada que ver con controló el golpe, controló el camino. Si queremos decir vamos hacia arriba, no emplearemos una palabra en ingles que diga lo contrario, diremos up, y no down. No decimos: Yo digo down, pero me refiero hacia arriba, o hablo en general y digo que me muevo. Absurdo.

Si nos referimos a controlar, usemos esta palabra, "control". Si nos referimos a algo concreto como que provocamos que el espectador equivoque la mirada o su pensamiento para que vaya a otro lugar y así no vea la trampa, usemos missdirection. 

Repito: la missdirection es una pequeña parte del control de la atención. El control de la atención tiene que hacerse todo el tiempo, la misdirection solo ocasionalmente. Para poder hacer la missdirection el mago tiene que tener controlada la atención, es el espectador el que falla en el objetivo de pillarnos y así la palabra miss, cobra su sentido.

Por eso Andrews prefiere lograr una magia que no requiera missdirectión, prefiere que el espectador no se distraiga ningún instante de lo esencial, pero sí emplea el control de la atención. Es una opción. Pero eso no quita que los momentos peligrosos sigan ahí, pues si te sale regular la técnica no hay una cobertura adicional.

----------


## pableton

Estoy con Kigonjinn, la clave del estudio deben ser los momentos débiles. Si consigues que el juego sea interesante y divertido todo el tiempo, y además eliminas movimientos raros o innecesarios, tendrás un "truco" casi redondo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Gracias Luis Vicente. Necesitamos/necesito personas que como tu me aclaren mejor los conceptos. No se me había ocurrido o no había entendido que el desvío de la atención, sea una parte del control de la atención.

 Y creo que sé por qué, y es porque, como aprendiz, me resultan/aban indivisibles. 

Me cuesta/costaba entender que controlar a alguien para que mire esto en vez de lo otro(por ejemplo) no sea desviar su atención si no controlarla. Realmente hay veces en lo que resulta confuso y difícil encontrar los límites del desvío y el control.

 Y de hecho no termino de verlo claro. Controlo su atención aquí, muy bien, pero para ¿qué? para desviarla de allí . 

Como ves necesito gente como tu que me aclare conceptos (¿me repito eh?)

Pero eso si, profundizaré en ello. La parte teórica y psicológica de la magia es la que más me gusta desde siempre.  :Smile1:

----------


## Luis Vicente

El lenguaje especializado es lo que tiene, son pequeños matizes. La clave de la misdirection es apartar la atención de un punto peligroso. *No se dice*: haz misdirection para que vean que la carta elegida la pierdes enmedio de la baraja. Y en este caso también controlas la atención para que observen que la carta está claramente en el centro, como ves no son sinónimos.

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Si el hilo sigue, más adelante se podría proponer algún juego (algún clásico) y analizarlo aquí teniendo en cuenta los momentos. Podría ser una actividad interesante.
> 
> Un saludo.


Como me pareció un tema interesante le pedí a Ramón Riobóo que lo leyese y me dijese qué opinaba, y si quería comentar algo. Con su permiso, os transcribo lo que Ramón me ha contestado:

_"Por lo que he leido en el foro parece haber buena intención e interés en analizar lo de los momentos pero se nota que muchos de ellos no han leído lo que yo escribí sino el extracto que hizo Barrie, y que hablan mas de elementos de la magia que de cómo analizar un efecto para sacar conclusiones, y creo que todo viene de que hoy día la gente lee poca magia y en general sacan sus conclusiones de lo que ven en Youtube o en otros videos._

_En realidad las conclusiones a las que se llegue cuando se analice un efecto no tienen porque ser acertadas, lo que interesa es aprender a hacerlo lo mas objetivamente posible."_

¿Pensáis que tiene razón y la mayoría no ha leído sus comentarios en el libro?
¿Queréis que le pregunte y os aclare algún concepto?

Y Tomás, como propones, sería interesante analizar algún juego desde este punto de vista, y ya sabes al que propone... le toca. Al menos eso me hicisteis en el hilo de las emociones.

----------


## t.barrie

> Como me pareció un tema interesante le pedí a Ramón Riobóo que lo leyese y me dijese qué opinaba, y si quería comentar algo. Con su permiso, os transcribo lo que Ramón me ha contestado:
> 
> _"Por lo que he leido en el foro parece haber buena intención e interés en analizar lo de los momentos pero se nota que muchos de ellos no han leído lo que yo escribí sino el extracto que hizo Barrie, y que hablan mas de elementos de la magia que de cómo analizar un efecto para sacar conclusiones, y creo que todo viene de que hoy día la gente lee poca magia y en general sacan sus conclusiones de lo que ven en Youtube o en otros videos._
> 
> _En realidad las conclusiones a las que se llegue cuando se analice un efecto no tienen porque ser acertadas, lo que interesa es aprender a hacerlo lo mas objetivamente posible."_
> 
> ¿Pensáis que tiene razón y la mayoría no ha leído sus comentarios en el libro?
> ¿Queréis que le pregunte y os aclare algún concepto?
> 
> Y Tomás, como propones, sería interesante analizar algún juego desde este punto de vista, y ya sabes al que propone... le toca. Al menos eso me hicisteis en el hilo de las emociones.


Jo, vaya sorpresa. Mira que es grande esto de internet, es genial, se lee algo de un libro, se plantean inquietudes en el foro, y esas inquietudes llegan al mismo autor del libro. 

Sobre si la gente del foro lee o no sobre magia, pienso que hay de todo, en el foro tenemos a gente buenísima(que todos conocemos) y creo que también hay gente que está empezando y se nota que estudia bastante teoría, y por supuesto habrá gente que pasa de todo esto un poco. Es muy amplio el abanico. 


Sobre analizar un juego, vale, yo tuve la iniciativa, yo empezaré. Mañana me pongo en ello. Me gustaría hacerlo con un juego de Riobóo (los viajeros del tiempo), pero supongo que igual no es muy conocido, así que me inclinaré por alguno de los clásicos (¿asamblea de ases?). Pensaré en ello...


Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## t.barrie

Empecemos con “ASES Y TRIUNFO”. Partiendo, eso si, de que la idea es buscar un método objetivo para analizar un juego, y que las conclusiones a las que llegue pueden estar equivocadas.

Antes que nada apuntar el porqué de un análisis de este tipo. Se trata de leer (ver) , un juego, y de analizarlo a fondo para poder modificarlo(la intención será mejorarlo) o presentarlo tal cual, o para rechazarlo, o para coger ideas para crear otro efecto. 

Después de pensar que efecto analizar, me he decidido por este juego de Cartomagia fundamental, porque se que es conocido, y porque es uno de mis favoritos de ese libro. Y es el que uso de apertura en "mi rutina con juegos del canuto"
Añadir que al estar el hilo en abierto intentaré ir con cuidado de pasarme en algunos comentarios. Cosa que complica un poco la lectura.


EFECTO: en este juego se combinan dos efectos, la aparición de cuatro ases, y el triunfo. Se mezclan cartas cara arriba y cara abajo y en este caos, el mago encuentra los cuatro ases, además el último aparece vuelto en una extensión en cinta donde ahora se muestra el orden de toda la baraja.


Para mi el efecto(s) es claro y demoledor. Pero hay cosas que se deben hacer y deben pasar desapercibidas(normal). Hay momentos peligrosos, y débiles. Creo que en este juego hay pocos aburridos y confusos.

Personalmente me gusta empezar un juego mostrando las cartas por la cara, en una extensión, en manos o en mesa. En este juego no es posible, este para mi es un *momento débil* (aunque no sea explicito). Por tanto me planteo como solucionar esto, se puede eliminar colocando una carta indiferente en bottom. Se gana en claridad pero influye en la ejecución del juego. ¿Complica la ejecución? Si. Pero esa complicación no es lo suficientemente grande, compensa la claridad que se consigue al poder mostrar las cartas.

El mago, después de mostrar las cartas, ha de hacer una mezcla en manos que no desmonte lo que no tiene que desmontar. Este es un *momento peligroso*. ¿Muy peligroso? NO, pero es peligroso. ¿Se puede prescindir de ese movimiento? No. ¿Que hacer para tener controlado ese momento? Aquí no hay misdirection, ni cobertura, es simplemente manipular bien las cartas, como no es una técnica muy complicada, el momento peligroso está ahí, pero no es “muy peligroso”.

Ahora se va a mezclar en mesa, unas cartas boca arriba, otras boca abajo. Llega ahora otro *momento peligroso*. El volteo de lo que se tiene que voltear. 
Tal como está en el CF se necesita misdirection para conseguir esconder el movimiento que tenemos que hacer. Se pasan cartas con el pulgar se le pide al espectador que diga alto y se coge el paquete superior que se voltea sobre la mesa. La atención del espectador se centra en ese paquete y se consigue la misdirection necesaria para maquillar el momento peligroso. 
En mi caso, la cosa varía, al haber puesto aquella carta indiferente en bottom, no puede realizar el movimiento de la misma manera. Se realiza entonces un corte bascular en el que nos “deshacemos de la indiferente” y al mismo tiempo realizamos el volteo. Aquí hay más técnica que misdirection, aunque el mismo movimiento puede servir de misdirection. Puede, que al realizar esto de esta manera se añada un *momento confuso*. Pero para mi, no lo es tanto y decido realizarlo de esta manera. Entendemos pues que para que este *momento peligroso* (el de voltear lo que se tiene que voltear) deje de serlo, en un caso se aprovecha más de la misdirecction, y en el otro caso de la manipulación.

La situación actual es de dos paquete sobre la mesa, uno boca arriba y otro boca abajo, Para añadir claridad y compensar un poco el momento confuso anterior, o para evitar el *momento débil*(en realidad, al igual que antes tampoco es que sea un momento débil, porque no pasa nada, pero bueno..) de no extender ahora los paquetes, driblo un poco las cartas superiores de cada montón. Y se realiza la mezcla “unas cara arriba, otras cara abajo...un caos”.

Ahora en la versión del CF, se realizan los dobles cortes en manos. En mi caso después de hacer la mezcla en la mesa. En busca de darle una continuidad estética(toma invención :O15: ...) prefiero hacer el primer corte en mesa, ya que la mezcla “importante” ha sido en la mesa. ¿Es un *momento débil* cortar ahora en manos en lugar de seguir en mesa? No creo, pero puede que lo sea. 

El hecho de realizar tres corte iguales seguidos puede resultar un poco monótono, y añadir un pequeño *momento aburrido,* probablemente no, porque son cortes rápidos seguidos de apariciones de los ases, pero en todo caso y si lo fuera, ¿como lo solucionamos? Variando las maneras de aparecer los ases. En mi caso la primera por doble corte en mesa, la segunda con un corte en manos (que en realidad no es un corte es un simple volteo) y la tercera con el Pop-up. PERO, al hacer estas variaciones, hemos ampliado el número de *momentos peligrosos,* en la versión del CF se trata de realizar tres dobles cortes, movimientos menos peligrosos que los realizados ahora. ¿En que me apoyo para tener estos movimientos controlados? En la manipulación, en la técnica. Lo complicamos un poco, pero no demasiado. ¿Compensa añadir estos momentos peligrosos? Puede que no. Pero el caso es que una aparición prepara a la siguiente, y se consigue una fluidez que me gusta Decisión: añado esos momento peligrosos, porque no lo son tanto, y me gusta lo que aportan al juego.

En mi manera de hacerlo, otros momento que puede ser considerado *débil y/o confuso*., más que en una situación concreta, es en la fase del juego de las apariciones. Al realizar cortes más “floriturescos” el espectador puede pensar luego, que de alguna manera se han utilizado esos movimientos para ir ordenando cartas...

Después del Pop-up, ya está todo hecho, se extienden las carta y se ve el último as vuelto en medio del orden. 
FIN


Ahora, después de analizar el juego de esta manera, me da la sensación, que las variaciones que hice del juego, añaden más momentos peligrosos y confusos, y que no mejora el juego. Pero el proceso de buscar variaciones me ha aportado bastante. Y es lo normal en gente como yo que recién empieza, coges un juego, le das mil vueltas, y al final terminas presentándolo tal como estaba en el libro. Pero todo ese proceso para mi es positivo.

Como habréis visto (los que hayan conseguido aguantar este “tostón” que he soltado) Se trata de una visión personal, equivocada en muchos aspectos, pero bueno, la intención era intentar realizar el análisis del juego de una manera objetiva y metódica, utilizando el concepto de “momentos” de Riobóo.


Un saludo.

----------


## t.barrie

¿Nadie comenta-critica-aporta alguna cosa respecto a esta manera de analizar un juego? 

A mi me estaba gustando todo esto de los "momentos", aunque igual lo he liado todo :Confused: .

----------


## Ming

> _creo que todo viene de que hoy día la gente lee poca magia y en general sacan sus conclusiones de lo que ven en Youtube o en otros videos._


Yo sigo en estado de shock por este comentario...

Es cierto que no he tenido el placer de leer el libro, como supongo que muchos otros, pero de aquí a que diga que somos youtuberos... 


Lo siento, debía decirlo... sigan con el tema por favor.

----------


## ignoto

Pueeeeessss...
El caso es que yo NO he leido el libro.

Tengo algunos libros sobre cartomagia (apenas 14 ó 15) pero no es un tema que me interese. De ahí que me pierda la parte teórica que contienen.

El caso es que existen casi tantos libros sobre magia general y magia escénica como sobre cartomagia (no, en España no, fuera) y el que no se lean libros sobre cartomagia NO implica que no se lean libros de magia. O, para ser más correctos, "sobre" magia.

Lo que si es cierto es que un libro de caromagia cuesta entre 30 y 60 euros y uno de magia escénica no es raro que cueste el doble o más por lo que no es corriente buscarlos. También es más económica una baraja que una base universal. Eso no convierte a los no-cartomagos en no-magos.

Habría que ver qué cara pondría alguien si se le dice que como no lee libros sobre grandes ilusiones es un youtubero.  :Wink1:

----------


## pableton

Enhorabuena, Tomás. He aguantado el tostón con gran placer.

Yo creo que claramente mejora el juego original el introducir diferentes apariciones de los ases.

Quizá sí que es verdad que sería bueno intentar realizar el menor número de manipulaciones entre la mezcla de unas cara arriba y otras cara abajo hasta que aparece el as vuelto, pero bueno. es más mágico si la baraja se ordena de golpe, sin tocarla, ¿no?

Creo que tu análisis es muy minucioso y no voy a ser yo el que le ponga pegas. Habría que elegir un juego con más momentos débiles.

----------


## t.barrie

Por lo que comentáis del comentario de Riobóo. A mi también me sorprendió, la verdad, pero creo que Riobóo simplemente ha generalizado demasiado (todos sabemos lo que puedes ver con un paseo por el youtube).
El caso es que en el foro habrá gente que encaje en lo que dice Riobóo, pero está claro que hay mucha gente que no. Eso se nota, se sabe. 
No creo que haya que tomarse tan a mal su comentario. Que igual no ha sido acertado del todo, pues puede, porque aquí en el foro se junta mucha gente con un amor y un estudio brutal hacia la magia(cada uno con su disciplina, eh Ignoto :Wink1: ), pero tampoco hay que sentirse tan molesto y aludido. Como he dicho ,para mi, simplemente es que ha generalizado demasiado.






> Enhorabuena, Tomá. He aguantado el tostón con gran placer.
> 
> Yo creo que claramente mejora el juego original el introducir diferentes apariciones de los ases.
> 
> Quizá sí que es verdad que sería bueno intentar realizar el menor número de manipulaciones entre la mezcla de unas cara arriba y otras cara abajo hasta que aparece el as vuelto, pero bueno. es más mágico si la baraja se ordena de golpe, sin tocarla, ¿no?
> 
> Creo que tu análisis es muy minucioso y no voy a ser yo el que le ponga pegas. Habría que elegir un juego con más momentos débiles.


Me alegra que hayas aguantdo el tostón :Wink1: . La verdad que no me atreví con otro juego pues no sabía bien como enfocar todo esto de los momentos. Elegí un juego con el que había trabajado(y variado cosas),
Se podría plantear otra manera de analizar ese juego, o pasar a otro...


Un saludo.

----------


## pableton

Eso sí, una corrección si me permites: es Riobóo y no Riboó

----------


## t.barrie

> Eso sí, una corrección si me permites: es Riobóo y no Riboó


La de veces que le había cambiado el nombre... :O15: 

 :Wink1:

----------


## Luis Vicente

Lo que Ramón dijo no era para menospreciar a nadie, solo que en varios comentarios se notaba la falta de conocimiento del método expuesto en su libro, y, luego, un lamento a nivel general, que yo comparto, de que muchos foreros opinan muy a la ligera y sin tener una base suficiente. ¡Cuántas veces vemos chavales que dan consejos como si fuesen maestros consumados! Pero, bueno, esto no tiene mayor importancia, estamos aquí para divertirnos y no se pretende dar cosas trascendentales en cada comentario. A mí me gusta leer esas opiniones aunque nuchas veces me parezcan erróneas debido al poco conocimiento del que las vierte: así se ven otros puntos de vista. Así que no os retengais por esto, solo es para "picaros" de que realmente estudieis... (y yo también).

Aunque he de reconocer que no he utilizado sistemáticamente el método de análisis de los momentos como propone Ramón, sí que lo hacía inconscientemente, sintiéndolos cuando ensayo el juego con la charla, y luego en las primeras presentaciones.

Como dice Ramón, lo bueno es que tomas consciencia de las partes que necesitan un cuidado especial. Aunque, a veces, como le ha pasado a T.Barrie te pases, y llegues a dudar si algo que dura pocos segundos va a resultar aburrido: Tres apariciones iguales tan rápidas no son aburridas, no da tiempo. Pero como el juego va de habilidad, tu solución demuestra más habilidad al hacerlas diferentes y más vistosas.

El único momento peligroso que encuentro es el del volteo de los paquetes, cuando uno está boca arriba y el otro supuestamente boca abajo. Bueno, y la precaución de no dejar ver prematuramente la carta invertida durante la mezcla.

En tu versión, sí puede resultar un poco confuso el verdadero clímax final ya que se dan varias vueltas al paquete y en la tercera aparición se ven solo dorsos y puede que el final, como efecto de triunfo, quede algo diluido. 

En mi modesta opinión, con una mínima calidad técnica, no tiene ningún otro momento digno de atención. Y el conjunto te ha quedado visualmente muy elegante y habilidoso, que es lo que  pretendes con este juego.

----------


## t.barrie

La verdad que en mi interés( y entusiasmo) en buscar esos "momentos" puede que me haya excedido un poco, por tanto, algunos momento que planteo no són exactamente ni aburridos ni débiles. Pero bueno, si me apetecía intentar realizar un análisis de ese tipo. Me ha gustado el ejercicio, intentar detectar los distintos momentos, y buscar alternativas para variar eso.





> ¿Queréis que le pregunte y os aclare algún concepto?


En el mismo libro, Ramón habla de la "psicología de lo opuesto". No entra mucho en eso, no se extiende demasiado. Básicamente comenta que en las presentaciones, si se puede, tenemos que presentar el efecto, lo que va a ocurrir mágicamente, como lo contrario de lo que pasa en la realidad. 
Como ejemplo, dice que si un juego es matemático, lo vendamos como manipulativo, o a la inversa.

No acabo de ver todo eso. 
Resulta evidente que si un juego es matemático, no vamos a decir que es matemático...
¿Está relacionado esto con las pistas falsas?
¿Entra aquí también lo de la confusión que hablabamos en otro hilo?
¿Que otros ejemplos podríamos añadir para explicar este concepto?
¿Se trata de dar una explicación falsa de lo que ha ocurrido?
¿Va más allà, y se trata de que toda la presentación ha de inducir al expectador a adjudicar la imposibilidad de lo que está pasando justamente a lo contrario de lo que pasa, para que mentalmente esté más lejos de encontrar la trampa?

No se, puede que este concepto "la psicología del opuesto" (nombre sugerente) tenga un fondo que no termino de encontrar. realmente no sabría aplicarlo.

Bueno, que igual estoy liando todo esto demasiado,y le doy demasiadas vueltas.

Un saludo. :Wink1:

----------


## averroes

Sería interesante sacar el juego de "Los viajeros en el tiempo" y analizar sus momentos, es un juego que tengo estudiado y hay algún que otro punto que no me cuadra (a mí, que seguro que en manos de Rioboó está perfecto).
Yo mismo analizo el juego en otro momento (hablando de momentos  :Smile1:  )

----------


## t.barrie

> Sería interesante sacar el juego de "Los viajeros en el tiempo" y analizar sus momentos, es un juego que tengo estudiado y hay algún que otro punto que no me cuadra (a mí, que seguro que en manos de Rioboó está perfecto).
> Yo mismo analizo el juego en otro momento (hablando de momentos  )


 Por mi perfecto averrous, ¡Dale!.

 Ese juego fue mi primera opción, porque estoy con él desde hace un tiempo. El problema es que,  al estar  en abierto, me costaba hablar de ciertos momentos, sin pasarme, hay que ir un poco con cuidado de que el juego no quede destripado.

Un saludo, espero tu análisis y hablamos del juego. :Wink1:

----------


## KIKO M

No he podido leerme el post entero por que lo acabo de descubrir, pero quisiera exponer una duda que tengo a ver como la resolverias ustedes.

En el juego Fuera del universo del CF, hay un momento de los que llamamos "aburridos" que es en el momento de que el espectador hace los cuatro montones repartiendo cartas una a una, le di vueltas para como hacerlo mas ameno, pero en contra de intentar eliminarlo lo recarco ... me explico, antes de que el espectador realice esto mezclo yo y despues hago que varios espectadores mezclen varios paquetitos de cartas libremente y despues ( a otro espectador distinto si se puede) le digo que eche cartas como el quiera en cuatro montones. Bien, comprendo que esto lo que hace es aumentar ese tiempo en el que no pasa nada, pero lo enfoco de una manera con la que intento que quede claro que las cartas estan mezcladas por los espectadores e intentando que todo el mundo participe, englobandolo en una accion del juego pero..... ¿ es correcto incrementar este tiempo? ¿ el espectador lo entiende como una parte del juego y de mientras que se mezcla se integra mas en el ? ¿ potencia el efecto final del juego?.... no se, yo creo que de esta manera el efecto final es mas potente, pero pueden pasar varios minutos hasta que empiece a pasar algo "interesante", recordar que despues de hacer los cuatro montones hay que mezclarlos a la americana y hacer los tres finales.

Un saludo.

----------


## averroes

Creo que de eso se trata, de hacer los momentos aburridos interesantes... Un claro ejemplo es Tamariz cuando presenta "Ni ciego ni tonto", que en el momento en el que tiene que separar las cartas en dos montones una a una, aprovecha para recalcar con el otro espectador la imposibilidad de que él pueda saber nada de acerca de la posición de la carta.

PD: no se me olvida el compromiso de los viajeros en el tiempo, pero prefiero hacerlo tranquilamente...

----------


## Luis Vicente

R. Riobóo me ha enviado el siguiente texto:

*"Los que me conocen saben que nunca menosprecio a nadie sea cual sea su nivel mágico por tanto lo que dije sobre que muchos opinaban sobre algo sin haberlo leído no intentaba menoscabar a nadie. Simplemente era constatar algo que ha quedado claro en las respuestas de algunos, no es malo no haber leído algo, tampoco es malo no leer, y aprender magia viendo youtube, pero lo que si hay es una diferencia en lo aprendido, no juzgo si mejor o peor, pero es diferente y se nota.**
*
*Y el hecho de amar la magia y estar interesado en ella merece respeto, como lo merece analizar y discutir todo, pero hay que ser consciente de que hay opiniones y puntos de vista que se toman o dan a la ligera por falta de conocimiento.**
*
*Respecto a la psicología de lo opuesto que analiza Barrie lo que escribí fue un párrafo rápido sin entrar en detalles.**
*
*Todas las preguntas que él hace son buenas y tienen su respuesta que sería larga y diferente según el criterio de cada uno.**
*
*Pero lo que yo quería indicar a los lectores es precisamente lo que Barrie apunta cuando dice que resulta evidente que si un juego es matemático no vamos a decir que es matemático.**
*
*Por desgracia aunque no se diga de palabra se dice o se deja intuir en las acciones o presentación y hay que evitarlo.**
*
*Cuando menciona lo de dar una explicación falsa eso funciona, y si no es falsa pero es una explicación disparatada de lo que ocurre puede hacer que rechacen la idea certera que tuvieron de lo que ocurría.**
*
*Y la última pregunta que se hace es la que más se aproxima a lo que yo resumía en dicho breve párrafo, se trata efectivamente de encaminarlos mentalmente por un camino lo mas alejado posible del que los llevaría a intuir o adivinar el método o trampa.**
*
*De todas maneras yo no quise incluir en La Magia pensada demasiada teoría, solamente conceptos muy directos.**
*
*Ahora, nueve años después, y para mi segundo libro, amenazo con teorizar algo más, me he dado cuenta, o he querido creer, que hay gente a quien interesa profundizar más en la psicología de la cartomagia, y los que quieran ir al grano y leer solo los juegos pueden saltársela alegremente.*

*Saludos"*

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues esperaré impaciente ese segundo libro (si, es verdad, no leí el primero- no lo tengo-, ahora lo llevo pendiente, y sí, me doy por aludido ¿que pasa?  :302: )


Mola. Es la primera vez que me llaman (creo) "youtubero". Pero la segunda que "siento" que me dicen que no sé nada de magia y que no he leído nada de teoría (la primera vez, no hace mucho, me dio por pensar que me lo dijo Antonio Romero). Es rarísimo verme en el "otro lado" jejejee. ¿Será eso lo que siente Jeff?

En fin, yo seguiré con mis preguntas tontas, algunos vamos a otro ritmo:

¿Una pista falsa no es a fin de cuentas una forma de desviar la atención - Missdirection- de la solución real?

Por tanto si el juego perfecto no tiene que llevar "miss", ¿significa que la teoría de Tamariz es errónea, en tanto que para un juego perfecto no debe contenerla?

----------


## averroes

> Añadir que al estar el hilo en abierto intentaré ir con cuidado de pasarme en algunos comentarios. Cosa que complica un poco la lectura.
> 
> *Con respecto a esto, la verdad es que no entiendo la forma "cuentagotas" con la que se conceden accesos al área secreta. Pero eso es otro tema...*
> 
> Personalmente me gusta empezar un juego mostrando las cartas por la cara, en una extensión, en manos o en mesa. En este juego no es posible, este para mi es un *momento débil* (aunque no sea explicito). Por tanto me planteo como solucionar esto, se puede eliminar colocando una carta indiferente en bottom. Se gana en claridad pero influye en la ejecución del juego. ¿Complica la ejecución? Si. Pero esa complicación no es lo suficientemente grande, compensa la claridad que se consigue al poder mostrar las cartas.
> 
> *No entiendo bien esto... Releyendo la descripción del juego, indica colocar una indiferente en inf 1 cara abajo para que el paquete se vea normal, que se elimina arrastrándola en la primera mezcla en las manos, ¿es lo mismo que tú haces?*
> 
> 
> ...


xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## t.barrie

> Personalmente me gusta empezar un juego mostrando las cartas por la cara, en una extensión, en manos o en mesa. En este juego no es posible, este para mi es un *momento débil* (aunque no sea explicito). Por tanto me planteo como solucionar esto, se puede eliminar colocando una carta indiferente en bottom. Se gana en claridad pero influye en la ejecución del juego. ¿Complica la ejecución? Si. Pero esa complicación no es lo suficientemente grande, compensa la claridad que se consigue al poder mostrar las cartas.





> *No entiendo bien esto... Releyendo la descripción del juego, indica colocar una indiferente en inf 1 cara abajo para que el paquete se vea normal, que se elimina arrastrándola en la primera mezcla en las manos, ¿es lo mismo que tú haces?*


Ahí me lié un poco. Porqué no tuve en cuenta que en realidad en la versión del canuto, también coloca una carta indiferente en inf. Y se puede extender las cartas por la cara y todo eso...

De la manera que yo lo hago lo que cambia es que esa carta indiferente, tal como viene explicado en el canuto se retira en la mezcla, y tal como lo hago yo se elimina en el mismo momento del volteo. Este cambio lo hice, para eliminar el momento peligroso de voltear lo que se tiene que voltear. De todas manera el volteo del canuto realmente pasa desapercibido, la miss funciona :Smile1: . 



----------------------------------------------------

Luis Vicente,se agradece que estés por aquí el foro, aguantando nuestras cosas :Wink1: , siempre dispuesto a ayudar, y se agradece que además de todo eso, nos acerques a gente como Rioboo.
El nuevo libro de Riobóo, lo estaremos esperando. Me ha gustado la "amenaza" que ha hecho :Smile1: .

----------


## averroes

Como comenté, voy a analizar este juego adaptado por Ramón Riobóo, con los problemas que me he encontrado y las soluciones (en algunos casos) que se han planteado (yo u otros magos de mi Círculo).
El efecto, resumidamente, es que una carta misteriosa, apartada desde el principio de la baraja, e ignorada por los espectadores, viaja en el tiempo gracias a los viajeros en el tiempo que no son otros que cuatro comodines, y por este motivo, puede estar en dos lugares al mismo tiempo, resultando ser la misma carta que con posterioridad eligió y firmó un espectador. Entiendo que es muy resumido y que hay que conocer el juego, pero si no habría que poner la descripción tal y como viene en el libro, y serían dos páginas... :117: 

Para empezar, el planteamiento inicial me parece confuso de por sí: _¿Creéis que un objeto -una carta por ejemplo- puede estar en dos lugares al mismo tiempo? Sí, si viaja en el tiempo._  Bueno, yo entiendo que si es viajando en el tiempo, puede estar en dos lugares, pero no al mismo tiempo. Es un momento confuso, si bien no en la estructura, si en la presentación. Solución: no se me ha ocurrido ninguna ideal, hago el juego sin la pregunta inicial, aunque le falta algo...

Hay un momento peligroso, que es el empalme de uno de los comodines, y su eliminación en el regazo (te condiciona a terminar el juego con un punto "caliente" hasta el final) o en la baraja (tiene que estar muy bien cubierto el movimiento). Actualmente lo hago haciendo una descarga de Vernon al recoger la extensión de la que el espectador ha elegido la carta, mientras la firma.

Un momento a mi juicio débil, cuando se cuentan tres comodines como cuatro, y luego se comprueba que la carta del espectador está entre dos parejas de comodines, se usa la biddle, mientras que cuando la carta elegida ha viajado y se comprueba que sólo quedan los cuatro comodines, se usa una Elmsley. ¿Por qué dos formas diferentes de hacer lo mismo, esto es, contar y enseñar cartas? La solución que he planteado es hacer la primera enseñada de los 4 comodines con una Elmsley de 3 como 4, y al enseñar la carta elegida entre medio, con los mismos movimientos, paso el primer comodín, y al pasar el segundo robo el primero, es decir, como una Elmsley, pero la segunda carta que se pasa es sencilla, no doble.

Un momento peligroso, cuando la carta misteriosa se coloca entre las dos parejas de comodines. Al hacer el cambio descrito por Riobóo, en varias ocasiones me han comentado "ahí has hecho algo", incluso magos me dicen que no queda limpio. Posiblemente sea por mi manejo, así que hago un movimiento distinto que queda bien, pero que desconozco si tiene nombre y sería un tocho explicarlo.

Con respecto al condicionamiento que Riobóo hace antes, yo no lo hago, creo que sería alargar mucho el juego y podría hacerse monótono. Al fin y al cabo, no manejo las cartas de forma distinta a la que haya podido hacer en otros juegos anteriores.

Bueno, fin de mi tocho.

Saludos.

----------


## t.barrie

> Para empezar, el planteamiento inicial me parece confuso de por sí: _¿Creéis que un objeto -una carta por ejemplo- puede estar en dos lugares al mismo tiempo? Sí, si viaja en el tiempo._ Bueno, yo entiendo que si es viajando en el tiempo, puede estar en dos lugares, pero no al mismo tiempo. Es un momento confuso, si bien no en la estructura, si en la presentación. Solución: no se me ha ocurrido ninguna ideal, hago el juego sin la pregunta inicial, aunque le falta algo...


Es que la idea es un poco confusa. La idea es que una carta puede estar en dos sitios distintos a la vez, ya que es capaz de viajar en el tiempo. Por tanto si viaja al pasado, la carta estará donde estaba en el pasado y donde está ahora que acaba de viajar. 
Yo creo que este planteamiento encaja en el final, cuando se dice:
"Aquí, debería estar tu carta, pero claro, esta carta no puede ser la tuya por que es la carta misteriosa, a no ser que... al viajar en el tiempo está carta haya sido capaz de estar en dos sitios a la vez".





> Hay un momento peligroso, que es el emp de uno de los comodines, y su eliminación en el rgz (te condiciona a terminar el juego con un punto "caliente" hasta el final) o en la baraja (tiene que estar muy bien cubierto el movimiento). Actualmente lo hago haciendo una descarga de Vernon al recoger la extensión de la que el espectador ha elegido la carta, mientras la firma.


Yo también lo veo como un momento peligroso, pero la cobertura de ese momento es muy buena, el espectador ya ha revisado los comodines, y ahora toda la atención se centra en la carta escojida que además ha de firmar. Como dice Rioboo des o emp, son "teóricamente " sencillos. 
las pocas veces que lo he presentado (que poco presento :O10: ) me he decantado por la desc, porque la situación era bastante favorable .





> Un momento a mi juicio débil, cuando se cuentan tres comodines como cuatro, y luego se comprueba que la carta del espectador está entre dos parejas de comodines, se usa la biddle, mientras que cuando la carta elegida ha viajado y se comprueba que sólo quedan los cuatro comodines, se usa una Elmsley. ¿Por qué dos formas diferentes de hacer lo mismo, esto es, contar y enseñar cartas? La solución que he planteado es hacer la primera enseñada de los 4 comodines con una Elmsley de 3 como 4, y al enseñar la carta elegida entre medio, con los mismos movimientos, paso el primer comodín, y al pasar el segundo robo el primero, es decir, como una Elmsley, pero la segunda carta que se pasa es sencilla, no doble.


No me lo había planteado, y puede que tengas razón, miraré a ver con la variación que comentas. Aunque igual estamos siendo un pelín quisquillosos, porque en una cuenta se muestra que la elegida está ahí, y en la otra , simplemente se comprueba que solo están los comodines.Quiero decir, que la finalidad es distinta i puede que no pase nada al relizar manejos diferentes. Por cierto ¿lo haces con elmsleys? Yo aquí prefiero la Jordan.




> Un momento peligroso, cuando la carta misteriosa se coloca entre las dos parejas de comodines. Al hacer el cambio descrito por Riobóo, en varias ocasiones me han comentado "ahí has hecho algo", incluso magos me dicen que no queda limpio. Posiblemente sea por mi manejo, así que hago un movimiento distinto que queda bien, pero que desconozco si tiene nombre y sería un tocho explicarlo.


Este movimiento puede que sea conveniente condicionarlo previamente. De hecho creo que es lo único que si condiciono al empezar el juego. Vengo de otro juego en los que se han usado los comodines, y digo algo así, "y si colocamos una carta entre los comodines" Mientras digo esto lanzo una carta cara abajo sobre la mesa, y la pongo entre los comodines de la misma manera que lo haré después. Y sigo..."conseguiríamos que ...." ,"pero no vamos ha hacerlo con esta, vamos a hacerla con una elegida por ti, y que además firmarás." Devuelvo la carta a la baraja y "empiezo" el juego. NO hago el condicionamiento tan extenso como lo plantea Riobóo(porque creo que anterirormente, en los juegos anteriores ya se ha condicionado algunos movimientos) pero si condiciono el movimiento este.


Un saludo.

----------


## averroes

Sí, por supuesto, T.Barrie, es ser quisquillosos, pero creo que de eso se trata, de comernos el tarro y darle vueltas a un juego, para al final, en la mayor parte de los casos, llegar a la conclusión de que como mejor está es como lo diseñó su autor  :302: 
Pero ahí queda el ejercicio mental.
Gracias por tus comentarios.

----------


## Luis Vicente

R.Riobóo nos ha enviado el siguiente texto donde nos analiza un juego muy, muy sencillo, pero que funciona:

"Quiero poner un ejemplo sobre los momentos, con un juego de cartas que yo hacía de crío.

Se escogen dos cartas, supongamos el seis de oros y el siete de copas, las pierdes por el centro del mazo y un espectador mezcla a fondo, luego se mete el mazo en un sobre que se entrega al mago. El mago mete la mano en el sobre, sin mirar y en un segundo saca el seis de copas, vuelve a meter la mano y saca el siete de oros. Los espectadores aplauden el increíble truco de magia...

Paso a explicarlo porque no desvelo ningún secreto mágico, solamente un truco., y bastante conocido. El efecto es sencillo y rápido, las cartas escogidas y perdidas en el mazo eran el seis de oros y el siete de copas, las que se han sacado eran el siete de oros y el seis de copas. El juego es muy antiguo y conocido fuera del ambiente mágico por tanto la pregunta que hago ahora es únicamente para los que no lo conocían. ¿Ha pasado desapercibido al leerlo el hecho de que las dos cartas que se sacaban del sobre no eran las escogidas?

Ignoro los porcentajes, porque este efecto no es el mismo si se hace que si se cuenta. Si alguno se ha engañado al leerlo eso dependerá de la atención que prestase, de la rapidez de la lectura y de lo lejos que hayan quedado en el texto escrito, los nombres de las cartas que ha escogido de los de las cartas que se han retirado. Pero pasemos al efecto original que a mí me funcionaba casi siempre a pesar de que lo debía hacer de manera bastante chapucera.

No tiene momentos aburridos, pero resulta a la vez débil y peligroso el escoger dos cartas y sacar dos diferentes, y no hay momentos confusos pero se trata de confundir a los espectadores. Y las claves para que funcione el efecto dependen todas de la presentación y sobretodo de la charla.

Tienes ya en el sobre que no has enseñado y por tanto no le das importancia, el seis de copas y el siete de oros. No te preocupas de f****r las cartas, si no lo haces bien puedes estar dando pistas o hacer que presten demasiada atención a dichas cartas. Simplemente las tienes juntas por el centro del mazo, extiendes y las sacas sin mostrar demasiado interés como si pudieses haber sacado cualquier otra, las metes en el mazo y justo antes de meterlas les dices: *Recordad, el seis y el siete, de oros y copas*.

No dices seis de oros y siete de copas se trata de que no recuerden claramente a que valor corresponde cada palo y sin embargo no engañar ni contradecir lo que están viendo. Luego mientras mezclan las cartas les cuentas o explicas algo, que no sea la teoría de la Relatividad ni un capítulo del Quijote para no hacerlo demasiado largo, lo haces únicamente para que piensen en otra cosa y no graben las cartas en su mente. Y luego, cuando las sacas del sobre te concentras y metes la mano mientras dices, aquí tengo una, *el seis de copas* y tras decirlo sacas esa carta, luego haces lo mismo con la otra. Se trata de condicionar primero al oído que a la vista ya que en general los recuerdos auditivos son menos fuertes que los visuales.

EL QUE EL EFECTO SALGA BIEN O MAL DEPENDE NO SOLO DE TI SINO DE LOS ESPECTADORES QUE TE TOQUEN, PERO ESTO ES SOLO UN EJEMPLO SOBRE UNA DE LAS MANERAS DE APROXIMARSE A LA MAGIA."

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo en mi ignorancia añadiría una sutileza más (y seguramente lo estropearía todo, pero por eso la cuento, así salgo de dudas).

Cuando escribes decir* "el seis y el siete, de oros y copas*", lo diría con una voz segura, mirando a los ojos de los espectadores, y mientras los bajo de nuevo a la baraja, en un tono ligeramente más bajo, como si lo dijera para mi y nadie más me oyera, repetiría la frase, pero al revés, es decir : "*el seis y el siete, uno de  copas y otro de oros*". de tal forma que coincidan las cartas y valores y el espectador los registrará de forma subconsciente.

Así, cuando las saques  del sobre, primero diciéndolas para condicionar el oído, no les sonará raro, porque es lo que ya han oído y creen que han visto *a la vez*.

Vale, y ahora tírenme piedras, pero explíquenme porque eso no funcionaría, porque yo lo haría así y creo que funcionaría mejor pero ¿si?, ¿no? ... :07:

----------

